# All protein diet



## PillarofBalance (Oct 5, 2016)

Just read someone on Facebook who is obviously in the know state that a diet of all protein in any quantity will not cause fat gain.  Because protein isn't stored like fats and carbs.

I can count to potato


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 5, 2016)

This is why I hate everyone


----------



## stonetag (Oct 5, 2016)

It would be a sad existence without carbs.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 5, 2016)

People are unbelievable sometimes. I've heard this so many times. Just dumb, It all gets stored as fat if there's to much of it. Doesn't matter what kind of calories it is. If its carbs, fats, or protein. Too much of any of them will get stored as fat, simple as that.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 5, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just read someone on Facebook who is obviously in the know state that a diet of all protein in any quantity will not cause fat gain.  Because protein isn't stored like fats and carbs.
> 
> I can count to potato



Yep, the body is pretty dumb. 6000 calories per day, all protonz is the way to go to stay lean!


----------



## Joliver (Oct 5, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just read someone on Facebook who is obviously in the know state that a diet of all protein in any quantity will not cause fat gain.  Because protein isn't stored like fats and carbs.
> 
> I can count to potato



Hahaha! Oh POB...you mean you can count to "potatoe."


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 5, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just read someone on Facebook who is obviously in the know state that a diet of all protein in any quantity will not cause fat gain.  Because protein isn't stored like fats and carbs.
> 
> I can count to potato



It's not stored like fat or carbs but the pathways do exist for It to eventually be stored as fat. First it would have to undergo gluconeogenesis and then de novo lipigenesis. The problem arises that it's damn near impossible to eat 5000cals or whatever of all protein. Most people, if not all, just can't stomach that much. It's highly satiating.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 5, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Yep, the body is pretty dumb. 6000 calories per day, all protonz is the way to go to stay lean!



Try eating 6000cals worth of protein lol. Even I can't do that hahaha


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 5, 2016)

6000 cals of steak is more the the Ol' 96er in the great outdoors haha


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Oct 5, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It's not stored like fat or carbs but the pathways do exist for It to eventually be stored as fat. First it would have to undergo gluconeogenesis and then de novo lipigenesis. The problem arises that it's damn near impossible to eat 5000cals or whatever of all protein. Most people, if not all, just can't stomach that much. It's highly satiating.



Incorrect, idiot. 

Protein would have to undergo photosynthesies and then Demi Lovato liposuction in order for it to be stored like subcutaneous hematoma.


----------



## DF (Oct 5, 2016)

How would one get an all protein diet?  That would require some pretty lean meat.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 5, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Incorrect, idiot.
> 
> Protein would have to undergo photosynthesies and then Demi Lovato liposuction in order for it to be stored like subcutaneous hematoma.



Asshole, I was taking a poop while typing and I think I passed a hemmrhoid in the process which made me spell it incorrectly


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 5, 2016)

DF said:


> How would one get an all protein diet?  That would require some pretty lean meat.



Look up PSMF diets. Shit like boiled chicken.....ewwwwwww


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 5, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It's not stored like fat or carbs but the pathways do exist for It to eventually be stored as fat. First it would have to undergo gluconeogenesis and then de novo lipigenesis. The problem arises that it's damn near impossible to eat 5000cals or whatever of all protein. Most people, if not all, just can't stomach that much. It's highly satiating.



Good luck taking a shit was the first thought I had.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 6, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Incorrect, idiot.
> 
> Protein would have to undergo photosynthesies and then *Demi Lovato* liposuction in order for it to be stored like subcutaneous hematoma.



Yep, pretty much.






I'd give her some protein.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 6, 2016)

It's hard to cut and paste and shit all at the same time.


----------

